
The Most Intense El Niño Ever Observed Is Already a Worldwide Disaster - cryptoz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/11/18/global_temperatures_hit_new_high_amid_record_el_nino.html
======
Recurecur
Thanks ctstover for getting the ball rolling...

An even more egregious quote is "Last week, I wrote about new evidence that
shows Earth’s climate system has moved into an unprecedented state over the
last several months, at least since the invention of agriculture 10,000 years
ago."

We have no exact data on what temperatures were like during the Medieval Warm
Period or other earlier warm periods (Roman and Minoan, both less than 4000
years ago). There is no way to say whether or not El Niño conditions caused
higher spikes during those times, but it's highly likely they did based on
simple statistics.

[http://hot-topic.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/easterbroo...](http://hot-
topic.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/easterbrook_fig5.png)

The other rather important data is that the biggest spike in average global
temperature during the 1998 El Niño was considerably higher than the current
spike so far. In fact, so far this spike has not even topped 2010.

[http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-
content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_t...](http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-
content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_thru_October_2015_v6.png)

In short, this is breathless hype from Salon, promoting climate related panic
in the hopes of pushing through a globalist agenda at the upcoming climate
conference. Shameful!

------
ctstover
From the article: "Humanity has never before had to deal with global oceans
quite like this."

That's quite an um "extrapolation" given a data set back to 1877.* See, if you
want stop people from claiming its all bullshit, then stop writing and saying
things that are total bullshit.

*from the article.

